# I Love My Spec V



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

i would just like to say that i love my car....i ran a 14.7 at the track over the weekend...i love beating those lil' civics and integras on the parkway or just turning ***** head when they see a girl driving a se-R..it's great...anyone can give me any ideas for more engine mods..feel free to talk to me


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

heyy, first off nice run!! i love seeing gurls wit fast cars!! what are your mods?? and do you have any pics of your car?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

yea i have a few mods

k&m filter
dc cat-back exhaust
ecu


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

where have u all been gettin the k&n filters at? cuz i had an autoparts store check and they say they don't make them for my 2002 se r yet? i was like...i'm seeing lots of people on this forum wit it, i want one too!!!!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Spec on diz Se-R said:


> *i would just like to say that i love my car....i ran a 14.7 at the track over the weekend...i love beating those lil' civics and integras on the parkway or just turning *****'s head when they see a girl driving a se-R..it's great...anyone can give me any ideas for more engine mods..feel free to talk to me *


Got slips? How did you launch at the track? Have you been to the dyno yet?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Spec on diz Se-R said:


> *yea i have a few mods
> ecu *


Wait...I didn't think that an ECU was out for the new QR25 motor. Do you care to explain how you have an ECU?

Also, please refrain from using the "N" word on the forums, it may be found offensive to other members.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

03 White Spec V said:


> *heyy, first off nice run!! i love seeing gurls wit fast cars!! what are your mods?? and do you have any pics of your car? *


 Here you go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

omg i cant believe you put that picture up it's horrible...im sooo embarassed now


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Spec on diz Se-R,

nice choice of car for one....

If you have the Cat Back Exhaust then that's a great start. Don't know if all you have is the filter or a ful Cold Air System. Go with an AEM or Injen CAI. Then grab a Hotshot Racing Header
http://lion.esosoft.net/hotshot.com/headers/NS3002.htm

Intake, Header, Exhaust... the best 3 bolt ons to get you moving.

Keep up the mods.

Silver
http://www.urbandna.ca/specv.jpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

...and yeah, I'll try ya out on the track, if I ever get down that way.  

Silver
"It's not how fast you 'can' go, but how fast you're 'willing' to....."


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Spec on diz Se-R said:


> *omg i cant believe you put that picture up it's horrible...im sooo embarassed now   *


 Sorry. I can take it down if you want. My personal opinion is that you're quite cute.  Say the word, and its down. Ah hell, I took it down anyways. If it makes you feel better, there is a thread somewhere in off topic with my mug 

-Sam


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

it's ok i just found it funny that someone would put that picture up..lol


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Spec on diz Se-R said:


> *it's ok i just found it funny that someone would put that picture up..lol *


 They asked for a pic of your car, and when I was surfing your page, I came across the pic of you and your car. So I thought what the heck. Once again, sorry, my bad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

dont worry bout it...it's ok......one of my links in my homepage is when my car was on urbanracer.com at atco,nj i think in may


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Spec on diz Se-R said:


> *dont worry bout it...it's ok......one of my links in my homepage is when my car was on urbanracer.com at atco,nj i think in may *


 found it, and posted it.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Wait...I didn't think that an ECU was out for the new QR25 motor. Do you care to explain how you have an ECU?
> 
> Also, please refrain from using the "N" word on the forums, it may be found offensive to other members. *


I was just about to say, there isn't an ECU out for the QR yet. What kind of ECU are you running?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

14.7 seems a little low with just a K&N Drop in filter, Cat Back, & ECU....although I actually don't know how much a upgraded ECU will help out hp wise. I haven't been to the track yet but I will be surprised if I get low to mid 15's. I am the worst manual driver out there...Nice looking ride btw.

Mike


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

14.7 WOW! i want to be hitting that real soon, i just bought my 03 spec-V 3 weeks ago, and alot of my friends already want to race me, especially my best friend, he's got a 2000 Prelude type SH HEAVILY modded but when he goes to the track he runs 15.4's 15.3's, i tell him its him driving shitty...anyway what are my chances with my Spec-V stock...i know he's a little worried, his cousin has a RSX type-S with just an intake and runs better at the track than he does, and I also showed him a video i got from this forum that a stock spec-V is beating out a RSX type-S with an intake and a civic with 50 shot of NOS from the line...Sorry for so long


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

From what I've read, the SPEC V will do 15 and change right off the lot. If this guy can't break 15 with a 'heavily' modded prelude then he should maybe practice clutching a little more.  

Again though, a lot 'does' depend on the driver.

Silver
"It's not how fast you 'can' go, but how fast you're 'willing' to....."
http://www.urbandna.ca/specv.jpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

...Also, can you post that site with the SPEC V race. Would love to see it....

Cheers
Silver


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

Alraight i just checked my link i was wrong the Video is in another forum here's the link its a sweet video Stock Spec-V Beating out a Acura RSX Type-S with an intake and a Civic with 55 shot of NOS

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/t64035.html


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *I was just about to say, there isn't an ECU out for the QR yet. What kind of ECU are you running? *


Just wondering when you were going to answer my question. If you have an aftermarket ECU upgrade, it would be great to get it out to all the people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

that video gave me chills! like i said i love my car


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

go to that website thats where i got engine management system..it;s not hooked up yet but hopefully in 2 weekends
http://www.modacar.com/products/Nissan/Sentra/MODAECT/


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Spec on diz Se-R said:


> *go to that website thats where i got engine management system..it;s not hooked up yet but hopefully in 2 weekends
> http://www.modacar.com/products/Nissan/Sentra/MODAECT/ *


So you didn't run with an aftermarket ECU upgrade to get your 14.7, right? I'm very interested in the turnout with the AEM stand alone system. Post your findings here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

when i have it and running ..i'll post the result


----------

